# The Barista Club



## trbo91 (Mar 7, 2021)

Ordered my machine (Rocket Apprtemento) and Eureka Specialita Grinder from here. Outstanding communication and next day delivery once my products were in stock.

I also had some issues with the grinder (due to lacking experience) and they jumped on the phone with me and we fixed it one the spot.

I most appreciated that I actually got a call from the guy once my machine had arrived, asking if all went well and if I like it. Very nice gesture you do not see a lot these days.

Seems to be a fairly small business still but will certainly order there again if I need something.


----------



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ordered a Rocket Appartamento and Faustino grinder from The Barista Club and I've been really happy with the entire process. Tim was great with the comms (slight hiccup on delivery date, but these things happen) and has been great with any advice following the purchase.

White glove delivery was carried out by an engineer from Coffee Classics.

They were also rare in offering an upgrade route for Sage users via their Trade In programme, which I took advantage of.


----------

